# Slingshot Coyote Harvest



## professor (Jun 5, 2011)

Robert Horton of Poolville, TX just bagged a Coyote with Sam Wood's new BA Slingshot.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

This should be in the hunting/gratuitous advertising section.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a real dangerous animal he's got there he should be real proud....
There is a hunting section for a reason....


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wheres The Chief? He needs to see this one.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Needs to try out some the big mammalookas around here and leave the little pups alone.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

very nice good job
chief aj had a $100 reward for the first coyote kill with a slingshot and you go in the record book you should check it out


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have moved the topic to the Hunting Forum.

Henry


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

That does look like a pup, I dont kill coyotes unless they are causing a problem and I dont have problems with them; same with raccoons.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks like the So.Ill tribe (apparently now a college!!) is out shootin' flying crap once again!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice kill there was that using arrows? Would a big lead slug fired from a slingshot still make the kill?


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice kill, coyotes are tough on game animals. I hunted on a small farm with nice deer when the coyotes came in deer left or got eaten. Past few seasons that property sucked for hunting.


----------



## Robert H (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes it was a pup but you know what, a coyote is still a coyote 
Big or small, they all kill deer, livestock, etc... I just stop the problem before it starts and
was the first to do it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have never heard of that slingshot. Is it made by/for Chief AJ?


----------



## Robert H (Sep 15, 2011)

It's made by Sam Wood


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ive never heard of Sam Wood, and I didn't find any other references to that slingshot anywhere but on chief aj's site. Can you link me to some info on it?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.bigtime-bowfishing.com/about_me.html

lol here you go mate


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

hahahahahaha theres a kid took a goldfish in chief ajs record book,i usually try and get a ping pong ball in a bowl,works for me !!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Any clearer pic of that slingshot?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Robert H said:


> Yes it was a pup but you know what, a coyote is still a coyote
> Big or small, they all kill deer, livestock, etc... I just stop the problem before it starts and
> was the first to do it.


"oh so you're the first" that maybe but that is because most hunters would not bother as the pup is no harm to anyone and FYI coyotes need to eat too which is why they take deer and small game,they just can't trot down to the local supermarket for fresh chicken lol

I'm sorry to say this is the sort of thing that gives respected hunters a bad name,Oh and I'm replying as I saw it in another section first.

Believe it or not pups actually rely on their mothers to hunt game they simply do not take deer themselves,which still leaves the mother to hunt game anyway! and will most likely come into season since you have killed the young one,so in reality you've prevented nothing.

I could understand it if it was your livestock that this pup would have been gunning for in the future but no you just wanted to post here and tell the world you were the first to take a coyote puppy.

I'd hate to think what juvenile animals you'll take next with your slingshot and post here that its the first ever,the mind boggles.

@Mods if you think my post is out of order then remove it

P.S Hunt all you like defend your livestock all you like but why post that you killed something that was doing no harm,makes no sense to me


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

And... this thread is closed.


----------

